# Seafood Enchiladas Sauce?



## Freshwaterman

Has anyone ever tried Pappasito's Seafood Enchiladas?

Does anyone have any idea how they make that creamy "wine" cheese sauce that they top them with? I think they put wine in it but aren't sure.

I think that stuff is delicious and would love to know how to make the sauce. i'd think it'd go good over just about any type of seafood.. crabs, fish fillets, crawfish, etc.


----------



## mywifeshusband

if you call papasitos and ask them they just might tell you


----------



## flatsfats

sounds like a spin off from Fromage Fort but it is usally served like a dip. this might give you some ideas:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_28891,00.html


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

one with heavy cream , shredded swiss cheese and white wine, white pepper and a dash of nutmeg as i recall

simmered and reduced, 

had something to do with stuffed flounder topping


----------



## chickenkiller

White wine cream sauce that they use at pappasitos and Pappa deauxs.. They use it on most of the specials over seafood. I have been looking for that one for a while. No luck yet..


----------



## Freshwaterman

> White wine cream sauce that they use at pappasitos and Pappa deauxs.. They use it on most of the specials over seafood. I have been looking for that one for a while.


that's the one!


----------



## waterspout

there are people trying to find it everywhere.. go look here through a few links. someone wil find sooner or later.

http://www.texasmonthly.com/phorum/read.php?f=1&i=1618&t=1618


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD

www.copykat.com

has food from all kinds of popular restaurants.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I looked on that site and couldn't find it.sad4sm 

That stuff would be incredible on some grilled trout/red.


----------

